# Arabic teacher in October 6th



## memetu (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just moved to Cairo and live in S. Zayed. Does anyone know how/where I can find an arabic teacher in the October 6 area? 

Cheers,
Memet


----------



## Ramzinho (Nov 15, 2009)

hello there do u want to learn the language to have conversations or you want to learn reading/writting etc.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i live in 6 october city and can help u with ur arabic


----------



## memetu (Nov 9, 2009)

*arabic teacher*

Hi Cairo, for some reason, I can't send a PM. Can you send your phone number to <snip>


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

sent to ur visitor messages


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I am still totally and utterly horrified that people can put their phone numbers on an open forum!! How on earth do you know who you are giving your numbers to??? Even if it is just for the people who ask for them, how do you know that they are who they say they are?? they could be absolutely anybody! You wouldnt allow your children to do this so what on earth are you thinking????? And that applies to those you intend to receive your number and use it! What about all the millions of people who arent even members of this forum? They all get to see it, they get to know your name, where you are living and the details you leave on here....... So when someone phones you and says they're from here and they know your profile name and what you've said - how do you know they're the inteded receiver of your number. Even if they are, how do you know that they're not gonna keep pestering you or that they are who they say they are??? How do you know anything?

I'm sorry, but for the life of me, I think its total madness and so very dangerous! At best you could get phone calls and be bothered by all sorts that you dont know and at worst.........????

Please stop it

Rant over 


Jo xxx


----------

